

Ask HN: Review my startup - social business name validation - Nick5a1

I've just launched my startup (http://suggestmyname.com) and would appreciate any feedback. Suggestmyname.com aims to make it a lot simpler to pick a good business name with an available domain and start building your beta list.<p>How it works
1. you choose the number of name or domain suggestions you want
2. briefly describe your website/business, and if it's a domain you specify which domain extensions you'll accept (eg. .com .net etc)
3. if (for example) you chose 100 suggestions you get 100 available domain suggestions from 100 different people located in the United States
4. those who like the sound of your idea can opt in to be notified when you launch
5. you can optionally choose the 5 best names and we'll get 100 people to vote on their favourite<p>The website is fairly basic (MVP), but any feedback on that, the concept in general or marketing strategy would be greatly appreciated.<p>I'm also looking for 5 people to beta test the service with. If you need a name for a startup or sideproject please let me know in the comments. For the beta test you'll get 100 domain/website/business name suggestions from 100 different people. Free of course.
======
Jfly
One of the sites that helped me find great name suggestions was
<http://www.squadhelp.com>. I got 400+ domain name suggestions in 2 days. They
engage people across the world who submit ideas – and the best idea wins the
award amount. It sure beats the time and energy I would have spent myself to
come up with names. You might want to check them out

------
andrejewski
This seems like a walled garden approach, a better strategy may be a community
where people can vote on names publicly. There's potential here, but more if
it's public. Good start.

~~~
Nick5a1
Well it's currently configured to use Amazon Mechanical Turk to get the name
suggestions and vote on the best.

The plan is over time to build up a community of people interested in
suggesting names/voting on the best in exchange for early beta access, but
this seemed like an easier way to start due to no need for network effects.

------
raywalia
Cool concept. Domains seem to be a major time sink for startup teams. I'd be
interested in jumping in on the beta test with my side project.

------
gregorkennedy4
I'm in for the test. Definitely a good idea, I'm curious about the logistics.

gregorkennedy4@gmail.com

